# A-Z book for adults; literary agent rejected the children's book



## Maximum7 (Oct 6, 2017)

A literary agent rejected my children's book on A-Z future technologies. Now I'm going to try it for adults but I feel my list is too generic. I made it so kids could understand it. Now I'm doing it for adults so their is no handicap. Here's my list

Antimatter rocket
Brain implant
Clone
DNA scanner
Eclipse magnifiers
Fusion reactor
Genetic engineering
Herculean serum
Invisibility Jacket
Jupiter brain
Klingon
Laser cannon
Maser
Nootropics
Omega Point
Prosthetics
Quantum computer
Radiation sponge
Starship
Time dilation device
Unmanned vehicle
Vitamin X
Wormhole
Xenobiology
Yoctotechnology
Zygote freezing

As you can see, my list kinda sucks. Anybody have better ideas? Use science but limit the technobabble. One per letter


----------



## reptile logic (Oct 8, 2017)

Zymurgy, the study and practice of fermentation processes, such as beer making and wine making.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 9, 2017)

Magnetic Rail Cannon (i.e. Gauss Rifle)

There's a few defense contracting companies with working devices.


----------



## Kebechet (Nov 26, 2017)

You might not be able to do Klingon. I wouldn't be surprised if the word is trademarked or something, requiring use of a contract/payment to use the intellectual property.


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 30, 2017)

No input from the OP...no interest from the OP. Oh well.


----------

